# hunter 460 vs. 466



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi All,
I'm considering buying a used hunter 460 or 466. Some of the 460s seem listed at very reasonable prices. Can anyone point out key differences between the boats?

Thanks in advance,
~Stoomy


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

um, age, one design is older than the other which accounts for a value difference


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It would help if you said what you were looking to do with said boat. Chuckles has pretty much nailed the major reason for the price difference, but if you're looking for a boat to cross oceans, you might want to consider other boats as well. The reputation of the Hunters, especially older ones, as ocean crossing boats is not stellar. 

It would also help to say what your budget is, since any boat can be had at a low price, but the ones that sell at the low-end of their price market are usually selling there for a reason, and generally getting them back in reasonable shape is more expensive than buying one in good condition to start with.


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

*more info*

Thanks for the replies.
Yes, I am thinking about using the boat to cross oceans. 
I have chartered modern Hunters in various sizes and have liked what I've seen. My basis for comparison is quite limited....Catalina. I've chartered both new and older Catalinas. My opinion of Catalina is that the newer ones compare poorly to their elder sisters.
I realize the 460 is older than the 466 and would account for most of the price difference, but I was mainly wondering if there are any really significant design differences. I am considering this model because apparently I can get a 46' boat for 150K-$170K that is only 5 years old. If anyone thinks this is just a really stupid boat for passage making, please let me know why.

Thanks again and Fair Winds,
~Stoomy


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I am no expert on boat design and build, but before you buy the Hunter 460/466, just look at something like the linked boats below, if your going to cross an ocean. You could probably get them closer to 100,000 and use the $50,000 left over to upgrade/replace anything that's needed. Of course if newer is what your looking for rather than build quaility...?

1982 Hans Christian 43T Cutter Boat For Sale

or this:

1979 Hinckley Bermuda 40 MK III Yawl Boat For Sale


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

T37Chef makes a good point... for what you're wanting to do, the two boats he has pointed out would probably be much better choices. 

I am a bit curious as to what your skills and background as a sailor are, and whether you'll be singlehanding this boat.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Stoomy...about 15 owner reviews here:
Hunter 460 owner reviews
They all seem to like the boat and use it for its intended purpose which is coastal and bay cruising.


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> T37Chef makes a good point... for what you're wanting to do, the two boats he has pointed out would probably be much better choices.
> 
> I am a bit curious as to what your skills and background as a sailor are, and whether you'll be singlehanding this boat.


I've chartered boats from 33-40 ft about a dozen times and have taken ASA 101-106 courses. I have _extensive_ experience on Day Sailors, including teaching. I don't plan on single handing the boat, but the ability to do so would be nice (my fiance' would be with me most of the time),


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

T37Chef said:


> I am no expert on boat design and build, but before you buy the Hunter 460/466, just look at something like the linked boats below, if your going to cross an ocean. You could probably get them closer to 100,000 and use the $50,000 left over to upgrade/replace anything that's needed. Of course if newer is what your looking for rather than build quaility...?
> 
> 1982 Hans Christian 43T Cutter Boat For Sale
> 
> ...


Thanks T37Chef, those are all good suggestions. I'm not stuck on getting a new/newer boat. In fact, I really _like _the look/layout of the Hardin 45. Which can be found on yachtworld for $100K-$200K Does anyone have thoughts on how the Hardin compares to the Hans Christian?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

the only reason i ask is that most couples that go cruising do need to have either person capable of single-handing the boat. there will be many times when cruising as a couple that you will effectively be singlehanding the boat.



stoomy said:


> I've chartered boats from 33-40 ft about a dozen times and have taken ASA 101-106 courses. I have _extensive_ experience on Day Sailors, including teaching. I don't plan on single handing the boat, but the ability to do so would be nice (my fiance' would be with me most of the time),


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The Hardin is a true blue water voyager built in Taiwan. Look for one at the high end of the price range that has had good care/repairs or be prepared to do a lot of re-fitting yourself and end up paying the same or more.


----------



## llipscomb (Jul 2, 2011)

*460 v. 466*

WE PURCHASED 2001 460 IN 2010. THIS WAS OUR THIRD HUNTER. THE BOAT HAS A LOT OF GREAT FEATURES. HOWEVER, WE HAD TO REPLACE THE FORWARD BULKHEAD (JUST AFT OF THE ANCHOR RODE LOCKER AFTER THE SALE). THIS WAS DUE TO FAILURE ON HUNTER'S PART TO GLASS IN THE LOCKER HIGH ENOUGH TO COMPESATE FOR WATER LEVEL IN THE LOCKER. BECAREFUL ABOUT YOUR CHOICE OF SURVEYORS. RECENTLY WE HAD AN ISSUE WITH THE RUDDER. THIS BOAT HAS AN EXTREMELY HIGH RESISTANCE AT THE HELM WHICH WE FOUND WAS IN THE RUDDER POST/HOUSING. tHE 460 ALSO HAVE TENDANCY TO LOSE THEIR RUDDERS (NO HELP FROM HUNTER).

L.LIPSCOMB


----------



## Carib saior (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi There, we have been on our 460 12 years cruising the Caribbean. Boat has performed really well. Difference between the 460 and later 466 is some asthetics. Benneteau went and got an Italian interior designer and Hunter responded with a guy named Glen Henderson who updated the asthetics and some interior stuff. Otherwise, the rig, hull, keel and deck are the same except for some port lights and hand holds. Hunter tried to either cost cut or save weight on the rudder post and fabricated a fiberglass rudder with fiberglass post. Ours got tight as well due water and we had to replace it. Hunter gave us one on warranty but I had to pay the haul. I understand teh new rudder is about 3 grand. No problem at all since. My friends who own Bennies are generally envious of the Yankee engineering of the plumbing and electrical system. Ever been in a French toilet? Also, Benneteau has really embraced the 'minimalist' design. That means a lot less electircal panel for controlling all the gadgets you want to install. Also, the Bennies rig from Charlestown Spar had some issues with the hooks on the bottom of the boom. The mainsheet blocks were pulling them out due mid boom sheeting. Friend of mine actually cracked his Benneteau boom due this problem. Funny, the newer Bennies now have a fiberglass arch for end of boom sheeting and to get the traveler out of the cockpit. Hunters B&R rig is great once you read about it and understand it. Great performance. We do running reaches down wind with the main only out about one third in about 18 knots. With full jib we get 6.5 to 7.5 knots. We are able to point within 35 degrrees in 8 to 12knots of wind with no waves and get 4.5 to 5.5 or so. Increase the wind to 18knots, bear off to about 42 because of the energy needed to push through the waves and we still see 6 or 7. Bear off to a close beam reach with 18 to 22 and we have seen 9 knots. Otherwise, we cannot say enough good about the boat. Have sailed in 9 to 12 foot waves fetched up by current agains the wind (like you get in the Caribbean on occasion) in 30ish knots of wind and have had no problem. Bottom line is, all production manufacturers have produced great boats and some dogs. Everyone is guilty. You have to clearly define what you and your mate want out of a boat, find a model where the kinks are worked out, or can be worked out, then find an example of that model that has been maintained and treated well at the price you are happy with. Would I cross an ocean in this? I would rather 747 it honestly. But having sailed 3000 miles over 3 months from South Africa to Madigascar and back in a 47 foot Cat once upon a time...yes I would but would stay out of the higher latitudes and stick to the favorable routes at favorable times. I love my island hopping but believe me...I have known a lot of folks who have crossed oceans and when they get to the Bahamas or Caribbean are shocked how tough the conditions can be here sometimes. I have confidence in this boat and my wife loves it meaning I get to keep sailing. Best of luck.


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow...what a difference a few years makes.
Thanks to Carib Sailor for waking up this thread. I forgot that I started it.

I shopped and researched for over 5 years. During this time, I also built an okume core / cedar strip kayak. At the end of October 2012, I finally pulled the trigger and purchased the first boat I've owned which does not fit in my garage.

I got a 1981 OC40

www.hankhinckley.com/ocy40_1.html

I've only been a boat owner for a couple months. My advice, based on 5 years of shopping is this:

If you can't afford a new boat, go for a high quality used boat. I'm learning all sorts of new things I just removed a 30-year old holding tank yesterday.

FUN STUFF!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

stoomy said:


> Wow...what a difference a few years makes.
> Thanks to Carib Sailor for waking up this thread. I forgot that I started it.
> 
> I shopped and researching for over 5 years. During this time, I also built an okume core / cedar strip kayak. At the end of October 2012, I finally pulled the trigger and purchased the first boat I've owned which does not fit in my garage.
> ...


Now those are beautiful boats! Much nicer than the Hunter for sure.


----------



## Carib saior (Jan 7, 2013)

Congratulations stoomy! I went to the OC 40 site and saw the great photos. She is lucky since you mentioned you built a wooden kayak...you apparently hold the skills to revitalize a wooden sail yacht. We have owned two wooden boats and love them all. One was a broads cruiser we cruised quite a lot in England and the other was an Italian 16' marine ply on frame race boat with a little cabin we sailed in Greece. I used to read Wooden Boat and did many projects to set myself up for owning and maintaining wooden boats. We got serious in 96 and bought our first real boat and moved aboard and have lived, worked and cruised aboard ever since. 16 years aboard sailing a total of about 8,000 miles in those years between Key West and Grenada. Along that road, I have learned some people--such as anyone with over 400 posts on this forum--spend a lot of time behind a keyboard and might not really know what they are talking about. True, I am critical of Benneteaus...as I am of Hunter...or anything I will go out on the sea in. But I would own a Benneteau and not just disregard the entire line of yachts they build as unworthy or unsightly. I imagine I will hear something back. But right now, I am on the south coast of Puerto Rico having sailed into Ponce and I have other things to do. I just happened across the origingal quesion about the 460 and wanted to put my qualified information out there to answer that question for anyone else who was wondering. 

I am sure you enjoyed the holding tank removal. In about 98, I helped a friend pull one out of his boat. It was leaking at the weld. They were all built of aluminum back then and we had to use a recriprocating saw to cut it so we could fold it in on itself to get it out. When we cut it open there were some clear, fluid filled sacks hanging from the top that looked like they might be alive. Thankfully, they didn't hatch and we got the thing to the bin without getting too dirty.

Again, lovely boat you bought and I am sure she will serve you well. Don't forget to crack some champaigne on her.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I had not heard of Ocean Cruising boats, before. They look like they were semi custom, and of very high standard, as one would expect out of a builder in Maine. We need some photos, or it did not happen!
:worthless:


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

I just received image and link posting privileges.


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

Now the website will let me upload pictures


----------

